# Linux sur DD externe pour emulation de Windows



## cr@sh (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je débute sur les forums de MacG, comme sur MAC (PB acheté en octobre) et tout autant sur Linux.

Je suis dans une école de multimédia et en 3D on bosse sur 3DSMAX, 
Discreet ayant décidé de laisser les MACuser se démerder ils n'ont pas fait de version MAC
 

Ce que je tente de faire c'est de pouvoir utiliser 3DSMAX sur mon mac, de quelque manière que ce soit (gratuite en tout cas).

Ma config : PB 15" 1,5 Ghz 1Go de Ram et Carte Graph 128 + DD externe (lecteur MP3) Archos (20 Go)

J'ai chercher dans tous les sens, sur le net et dans mes connaissances, et les deux solutions qui me parraissent probables sont :

Soit l'installation de Linux sur DD externe pour ensuite utiliser un soft qui "emule" Windows (sans que windows ai besoin d'ètre installé), un camarrade l'a fait sur son PC, j'éspère donc que c'est possible sur MAC.

2eme possibilité : utiliser ce soft directement sur MAC OS X pour "emuler" Windows et avoir enfin 3DSMAX

Pour un tel logicel, le mieux étant d'éviter tout émulateur qui nécéssiterai de lancer 2 OS :
MAC et Windows avec VPC par exemple
ou Linux et Windows.


Auriez vous une solution à mon problème, il me parrait bien compliqué ...

Merci d'avance

cr@sh ...


----------

